# Runt hatchlings



## Yellowtail (Nov 27, 2017)

Interested in opinions why you can occasionally get a hatchling that is half the size of it's siblings out of the egg, same size eggs and this one was from and egg on the top layer of the clutch which went full term, all 16 hatched without assistance within 12 hours yesterday and they are generally large and fat. It does not happen often and I've found the runts catch up with the others after a few Months and show no signs of abnormality.
Generally I've had them from first time mothers as this one was.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 27, 2017)

awwww! if only i was allowed a snake, they look awesome, too.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 28, 2017)

I had one runt last year as you say he's catching up, funnily enough he was the one with the best pattern (or lack of) so i will be keeping him


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 14, 2017)

This one was a runt.


[doublepost=1513170787,1511818759][/doublepost]Just assist fed this little runt with a hopper rats tail. It's survived 2 weeks now and seems ok apart from being less than half the size of it's siblings.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 17, 2017)

It might have something to do with being the last one laid if it is on top of the pile. The female doesn't have enough energy (for want of a better word) left during the formation of the egg and the egg ends up a little low tide possibly.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 3, 2018)

Here you go YT.
A tiny BHP we hatched out this week. It was a very weak clutch from the outset but this little guy has surprised us by surviving thus far. Fingers crossed.

The one in the first image is a 'typical' size hatchy used as a size guide.


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 3, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Here you go YT.
> A tiny BHP we hatched out this week. It was a very weak clutch from the outset but this little guy has surprised us by surviving thus far. Fingers crossed.
> 
> The one in the first image is a 'typical' size hatchy used as a size guide.
> ...


Good luck with it Paul, mines ok but still on assist fed rats tails, even my snake whisperer friend who can feed mice to sticks could not tempt it.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 3, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Good luck with it Paul, mines ok but still on assist fed rats tails, even my snake whisperer friend who can feed mice to sticks could not tempt it.



Thanks mate. I was expecting some kind of deformity but it seems perfectly normal with an awesome attitude lol. (Little man syndrome going on I think)
Will be starting it off on assist feeds and hopefully it doesn't take too long. We do quite well at getting BHP's to eat.


----------



## bluedragon (Feb 3, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Here you go YT.
> A tiny BHP we hatched out this week. It was a very weak clutch from the outset but this little guy has surprised us by surviving thus far. Fingers crossed.
> 
> The one in the first image is a 'typical' size hatchy used as a size guide.
> ...


[doublepost=1517642394,1517642312][/doublepost]


Pauls_Pythons said:


> Thanks mate. I was expecting some kind of deformity but it seems perfectly normal with an awesome attitude lol. (Little man syndrome going on I think)
> Will be starting it off on assist feeds and hopefully it doesn't take too long. We do quite well at getting BHP's to eat.


good luck on that little guy you are good person i really have a lot of respect for woma and black headed python breeders for some reason but good job tho


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 3, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Thanks mate. I was expecting some kind of deformity but it seems perfectly normal with an awesome attitude lol. (Little man syndrome going on I think)
> Will be starting it off on assist feeds and hopefully it doesn't take too long. We do quite well at getting BHP's to eat.


Your post prompted me to feed the little one, still only rats tails but at least it swallows them no problem and its pooping ok so can't be much wrong.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 3, 2018)

WOW, what a supersized meal lol.


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 3, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> WOW, what a supersized meal lol.


Yeah but the little fellow is really small, runt blackheads are still big by comparison.


----------

